
Grumpy Cat has died - ddebernardy
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-48308638
======
ddtaylor
At least she was well loved. I'm going to use this as a reminder for me to
give my kitty urinary tract support supplements. They aren't super expensive
and are basically cranberry or root extracts.

I had a scare years ago where my kitty wasn't able to go to the bathroom and
was becoming lethargic and she looked miserable. I took her to the
veterinarian and I was shocked by how few options they had. They were very
experienced and genuine people, but it was clear they had a very limited set
of options and sadly most roads don't lead to great places. What the vet did
determine by poking a small plunger thing up her butt (no joke) is that what
very likely happened is that she jumped from something and fell onto something
which caused temporary swelling. The plunger thing pulled some discharge from
her rectum that shouldn't be there and is basically what causes the swelling.
Thankfully she was back to normal in a day and I've never seen her that
miserable.

(For anyone wondering, she is an outdoor kitty with fields and trees to climb
and mice to hunt)

Obligatory cat photos of her now:

[https://i.imgur.com/W1M2hzW.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/W1M2hzW.jpg)

[https://i.imgur.com/Jz9K65a.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/Jz9K65a.jpg)

[https://i.imgur.com/DFPpFfy.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/DFPpFfy.jpg)

~~~
yc-kraln
I would be very interested to know what breed of cat that is, as it looks just
like one of our rescues:
[https://i.imgur.com/Mbe89HT.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/Mbe89HT.jpg)

~~~
ddtaylor
I'm pretty sure she is a Maine Coon and some of the other kitties from the
same litter ended up looking like a Bombay. I could be entirely mistaken since
I'm not an expert.

------
keyle
I've never been too much into memes, but that cat put a lot of smiles on my
face, so I'm saddened to hear this.

RIP Grumpy Cat, and give no shit to anyone in the next life.

------
prepend
The owners say the name is “Tardar Sauce” but is this backsplaining why they
called her Tard? I remember the early meme as only Tard, but can’t find
references to any other reason for calling Grumpy Cat Tard. Is Tardar Sauce a
non-offensive explanation for why the car was called Tard?

~~~
teekert
Ok, non-English speaker here, what is wrong with Tard then?

Edit: thanx for the replies, retard does not sound very bad to me but if I
understand correctly from all replies, it is similar to our Dutch cancer-
sufferer (as in, one insults real cancer patients) in terms of social
unaccepted-ness...

~~~
Scoundreller
Short for retard. A clinical term for developmental delays that fell out of
favour and became more of an insult.

~~~
goldenkey
"Developmental disorder" is the icd 10 term.

------
stunt
She could get more attention than many artists, writers, musicians, victims,
researchers, majority of the HN users...

------
Noxmiles
A really sad moment. She died with only 7 years, very young for a cat. House
cats mostly live 16 to 20 years.

[https://www.instagram.com/p/Bxjs_9zBmjU/](https://www.instagram.com/p/Bxjs_9zBmjU/)
The official announcement at her ig account.

------
deg4uss3r
I'll miss GC, but she was _very_ well taken care of and had a great life. Go
hug your cats/pets and loved ones today life sucks and is short.

------
shalmanese
Bob Hawke, IM Pei & Grumpy Cat dying on the same day, what a weird Rule of
Threes.

------
0815test
Black bar?

------
KON_Air
"The cat from Arizona had "helped millions of people smile"."

It always made me cringe as it was a freakshow caused by selective breeding.

